# Demian Maia sig request.



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

I want a Demian Maia banner please.


Pics:
Any thing that looks good. But if you can find a pic of him subing someone would be great.

Text: Demian Maia and ZeroPRIDE 


Colors: again anything you think looks good.
Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: yes please

All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll give it a go, good pics of Maia are surprisingly hard to find though,


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I'll give it a go, good pics of Maia are surprisingly hard to find though,


Early today I was looking to make a Maia sig, but like you said, pics are hard to find.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well here is one of him subing someone since u said u wanted that


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

The pic i'm gonna use:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

both great pics.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Black border:









Avy:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice. Damn that was fast. Ill like to see what Toxic has in store.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's what I did:

*Sig*









*Avatar*


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

its saying the sig is to big. i guess a mod to put it in.

Your file of 41.3 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 19.5 KB for this filetype.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmm, that's weird Zero..I just tried it and it worked for me. :dunno:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> its saying the sig is to big. i guess a mod to put it in.
> 
> Your file of 41.3 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 19.5 KB for this filetype.


I tried to put it in for you and it won't show up. I'll try to figure out what's wrong with it.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Just upload it to like PB or something, then use IMG tags, its so much easier.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Superman55 said:


> Just upload it to like PB or something, then use IMG tags, its so much easier.


The only way to make the sig show up is to use IMG tags. I did it right but for some reason it still won't show up.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> The only way to make the sig show up is to use IMG tags. I did it right but for some reason it still won't show up.


That's so weird, I tried putting it and it worked, at least in the preview. I'm gonna keep it on there, let me know if you guys see it.

See it??


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i can see it. i dont know why it keeps doing that to me.

edit-ok it works.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice I'm glad you guys got it to work.

Now I have to figure out why it wouldn't insert for me.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i did nothing. Must have been you.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmm That's good. It didn't show up right away when I did it so I thought something was wrong.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

anyways. thanks MJB


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

No problem.


----------

